
Streaming desktop audio on Linux without PulseAudio or JACK - zbuf
http://www.pogo.org.uk/~mark/trx/streaming-desktop-audio.html
======
vitovito
In my experiments with this three years ago, the loopback device didn't work
if you didn't have a sound card in the source machine. This didn't work on an
EC2 machine or other shared server.

Anyone know if this has changed?

~~~
zbuf
Taking a look at the ALSA code now; at a glance the loopback timer comes from
include/linux/timer.h -- it doesn't look like there's any immediate dependency
on a hardware interface or indeed any other device in the system. And I do
recall using loopback without a hardware interface.

I would predict that the difference is actually in the virtualisation, the
implementation of that timer may be very different to a physical or bare-metal
machine.

